# 26" Cruiser - Empfehlungen bis 800€



## To-bi-bo (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche mangels echter Berge einen BMX Cruiser zum spielen. Ich hab auch schon ein bißchen hier im Forum und im Internet gesucht, bin aber im Bereich BMX nicht sonderlich bewandert.
Kurz mal worum es geht:

- 26" (oder eher ungern 24") BMX / Dirt
- Starrgabel
- Rahmenkit oder Komplettrad
- für 1,73m Mensch
- Einsatzzweck irgendwo zwischen Dirt, Street und Pumptrack
- Budget maximal 800€, lieber 600€
- Eben einfach was zum Spielen, wenn ich nicht auf dem Mountainbike sitzen kann

Ideen und Input sind gerne gesehen!

Danke


----------



## nafetz (26. Februar 2017)

Hast du schon mal bei den einschlägigen BMX online shops geschaut? Z.b. bei https://www.kunstform.org gibts ne eigene Kategorie für Cruiser Kompletträder. Denk mal das Subrosa für 499€ sollte erst mal reichen, sieht soweit ganz solide aus. Mit selber zusammenbauen wirst mit dem Budget nicht weit kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (27. Februar 2017)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> - für 1,73m Mensch
> - Einsatzzweck irgendwo zwischen Dirt, Street und Pumptrack



Und warum willst du dann 26"? Sowas kauft man sich, wenn man etwas haben will, dass aussieht wie ein BMX, aber nicht 'ernsthaft' fahren will (wenn man ueber 2m ist, ist's vielleicht was anderes).


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Februar 2017)

R.C. schrieb:


> Und warum willst du dann 26"? Sowas kauft man sich, wenn man etwas haben will, dass aussieht wie ein BMX, aber nicht 'ernsthaft' fahren will (wenn man ueber 2m ist, ist's vielleicht was anderes).



Nicht ganz unberechtigt der Einwand. Ernsthaft BMX fahren will ich ja eben auch garnicht. Ich brauche nur was zum Rumspielen. In der Nähe sind auch einige normale Waldtrails, für die mein Mountainbike Overkill ist. Für sowas soll (wird) das Rad auch reichen.


----------



## R.C. (27. Februar 2017)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Nicht ganz unberechtigt der Einwand. Ernsthaft BMX fahren will ich ja eben auch garnicht. Ich brauche nur was zum Rumspielen. In der Nähe sind auch einige normale Waldtrails, für die mein Mountainbike Overkill ist. Für sowas soll (wird) das Rad auch reichen.



Dann wuerd' ich einen Dirter vorschlagen.


----------



## Tinkerer (27. Februar 2017)

Ich hab mir vorletztes Jahr ein Pseudo-BMX als Cruiser gebaut. Wobei in dem Fall "Cruiser" im Sinne von "Beachcruiser" zu verstehen ist, bloß das der Strand hier bei uns durch rund 21km Bahntrassenradweg ersetzt wird. Ich hab einfach das BMX Fahrgefühl von früher vermißt, wollte aber ein Rad haben, mit dem man auch mal eine Tagestour von bis zu ca. 100km machen kann, ohne sich dabei mit den Knien unterm Kinn totzustrampeln. 







Das ist jetzt natürlich primär ein bling bling Asphaltrad, aber mit ein paar kleinen Veränderungen wäre das für leichten Geländeeinsatz auch super geeignet, weil sich der kompakte Rahmen mit dem breiten BMX Lenker extrem agil fährt. Ohne Pegs und mit ein paar Stollenreifen wäre das Rad auch im Wald zuhause. (Licht kann man ja weglassen, ich brauche es halt, weil unser lokaler Bahntrassenradweg durch mehrere Tunnel führt.)

Insgesamt hab ich um die 400€ für den Aufbau ausgegeben, wobei ich den Rahmen schon hatte. Wenn man ein paar der optischen Spielereien wegläßt, bekommt man wertigere Laufräder für den Kostenrahmen. Die Schaltung war ursprünglich als SSP geplant, es wurde dann aber doch 1x7, was hier im Bergischen Land eingeschränkt tourtauglich ist. Wenn ich sowas nochmal machen würde, würde ich aber wohl eher von vorneherein Richtung 1x11 gehen.

Ich denke, bei einem Budget von maximal 800€ kann man problemlos ein altes GT MTB umbauen. Die alten Stahlrahmen aus den 90ern sind von der Geometrie her einfach ideal dafür. Damit kann man schon richtig viel Spaß im Wald haben. Street BMX Tricks kann man damit natürlich ziemlich vergessen, aber das sollte bei 26" ja auch keiner wirklich erwarten. Aber man hat definitiv ein individuelles Rad. - Nur im Klassiker/Youngtimer Unterforum kann man sich damit natürlich nicht blicken lassen.


----------



## R.C. (16. März 2017)

Spam gemeldet


----------



## changema (8. April 2017)

Nur im Klassiker/Youngtimer Unterforum kann man sich damit natürlich nicht blicken lassen.


----------



## bmxxxgirl (12. April 2017)

Ich bin im Internet mal zufällig über den Floval Flyer von SE Bikes gestoßen. Ist ein Cruiser mit 24 Zoll Reifen.


----------

